# What Would The Pups Look Like?



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm seriously considering buying a pup from these parents, but anyone has an idea what the pups would look like?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you talked to your DH about all the shedding stories lol?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the black and tan dog has the black recessive, you might get some all black pups in the litter. But, more likely they will be black and tan with varying degrees of saddle/blanket.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree w/selzer, but the black and tan is pretty weak in the pigment/color department, so I wouldn't expect miracles as far as depth of color in the black and tans. Maybe some nicer saddles and blankets, but I wouldn't hold my breath that the black and tan is carrying a black recessive, so my blunt opinion would be to say those pups are going to be average pet-quality black and faded tans.:blush: Just being honest, not trying to be nasty.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of health clearances do the parents have? The black and tan especially looks poorly bred.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most likely black/tans with extended blankets (blanket patterned). Depending on what genes the mother carries for facial markings the pups may have their father's light face.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Primarily Black and Tans, with varying degrees of saddle......possible black pups depending on genetic makeup of mother.


----------



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> What kind of health clearances do the parents have? The black and tan especially looks poorly bred.


Why do you say that?


----------

